
Anker’s minuscule 27W USB-C brick - robin_reala
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/10/25/18022106/anker-powerport-atom-pd-1-27w-usb-c-brick-gallium-nitride
======
ggm
Schuko, British and Aussie pinouts?

